# My wave scissors broken :(



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Long story short, don't be cheap and buy fake knockoffs 

I was in hk in march and visited the fish street and picked up a pair of knockoff wave scissors for $30 CAD

after a few months of use, loving the wave style

it snapped cutting my s.repens 
and I can't find the broken part in my aquarium, that's the annoying part!

here's a quick photo









love these wave scissors, going to have to goto aquariums west to pick up a real one now


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Ray. 

I really like the Ebiken line of aquascaping tools. I've never had an issue with ANY of their product line. They are far more economical and just as nice (if not better than) the ADA or DoAqua lines.

JMHO.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks Stuart

ill give them a try
I believe they're a sponsor on bca

thx

Ray


Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

ok just to bring this thread back to life for discussion,

I'm a total noob at this but are you supposed to towel dry the scissors after dipping them in water for trimming?
Even the expensive ada ones or the gla titanium ones?
My do aqua and Canadian aquatics ones are starting to rust a little bit

I'm just lazy but wondering if that's normal or will the more expensive ones prevent that. 

I'm not too familiar with metal/rust/stainless steel concept.


thx
Ray


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

If you buy Stainless steal tools they shouldn't rust, not sure about Titanium


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

now you have me worried Ray. I have a pair of these wave scissors ordered off ebay and it also came from HK. I think it was even cheaper than yours, probably around $20CAD. It's been about 4 months since I've had mine, so far no issues (touch wood). How long have you had that pair before it broke?

I can understand a bit of rust, especially between the shears at the screw, but snapping like that....

Usually I just give them a quick wipe down after use and just lay them out in a slightly open position to allow them to air dry. 

With stainless steel, there are different grades, so low grades will still rust over time. I'd imagine the ADA/Do!Aqua brands use the high grade S/S, so rust shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

hmm my $90 do aqua ones are rusting 

my hk ones lasted about 2 months before they broke. pain finding the missing piece in my tank.

hope yours doesn't break like mine




Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Would a sweep with a strong magnet pick up the broken bit from the plants?


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Would a sweep with a strong magnet pick up the broken bit from the plants?


Perhaps use one of those Algae Magnet cleaners - : ).


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

yeah it took me a while to find I
using a mag float magnet

oh we

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

